# What's so sexy about breasts?



## Angelfire (Oct 14, 2013)

I've never understood the appeal. Don't know why people swoon over what are essentially just lumps of liquid, muscle & fat. I mean, I don't think they're disgusting or whatnot but I just don't get all the hype. 

... on an unrelated note, thank goodness for internet anonymity


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

because when you pump it it makes a shotgun sound


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Because they just are. It's in the male's DNA.


----------



## Araminta (Apr 10, 2014)

They signal the ability of females to breed, in humans the breasts are always enlarged. This does not mean that human males will react in the same way as other animals, they are different than other animals too. The human male may be more inclined to want to concentrate on breasts though.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Can we turn this into a picture thread?


----------



## Vanderfee (Aug 12, 2013)

The soggy ones are NOT so sexy.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Angelfire said:


> lumps of liquid, muscle & fat


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I assume because it promotes survival of the species, so the majority of males will be more attracted to healthy females ...I know its a very basic way of looking at it, but its probably true....


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Boobs! :clap


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

RayOfLight123 said:


> Boobs! :clap


yes that's the best way of describing them, I tend to overthink the situation as I explained above ....


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

missingno said:


> Can we turn this into a picture thread?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Species survival, denotes bonding (infants suckle milk from practically out of the womb), cultural perpetuation, and (nipples) are a sensitive region perfect for sexual stimulation. At least those are the main theories. Breasts are not universally attractive to males, which could potentially rule out the innate gene for attraction born for species reproduction/survival. At this point I think human attraction is increasingly becoming about nurture versus nature, as more divergent sexual orientations and attractions/fetishes are becoming apparent in contrast to strictly heterosexual intercourse necessary for reproduction. Or maybe those attractions always existed and the genes are just being magnified among today's population? I wouldn't know for sure. There are many possibilities and the whole of science is surprisingly doubtful.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

I really like the original post!

Absolutely true. It's all a commonly shared belief: religion, singing, page 3, flapping the balloons in yer face. I'm against all common things. Touting worthless things to buy - cheap or too expensive clothes, cars, houses, food. The vendors win. Individuals lose. Numbers of count of products, services about any end of the scale. Nobody finds the right deal for themselves. Making anything look pretty means more idiots will buy them. 

Breasts touted - nobody will say no to it


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Is anything really 'sexy' when it's analyzed and scrutinized for what it really is?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

That can be asked about most things that are typically considered sexy, like why do a lot of girls find a guys V-line to be sexy?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Why do we even like the human body? It's just skin, bones, flesh, blood, and muscle.

Sexual attraction can't be described that way. People like what they like.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Who knows. We do not even know why women orgasm. It just is.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Angelfire said:


> I've never understood the appeal. Don't know why people swoon over what are essentially just lumps of liquid, muscle & fat. I mean, I don't think they're disgusting or whatnot but I just don't get all the hype.
> 
> ... on an unrelated note, thank goodness for internet anonymity


Boobs are hot. No explanation required.


----------



## Priapus (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm equally confused at how people don't see any ducks as art


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

arnie said:


>


That is creepy! 
There aren't any nipples!!!!


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

Must not be a guy? They look good and feel good. Whats to hate about them?

Besides saggy ones, that a turn off for me


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Boobs are over-rated. Round butts and nice long legs FTW!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

The good lord made them sexy and He works in mysterious ways. 'Nuff said.


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

Mr Bacon said:


> Boobs are over-rated. Round butts and nice long legs FTW!


Do you have to choose one? We have two hands fora reason


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

mca90guitar said:


> Do you have to choose one? We have two hands fora reason


Yep, one hand for each a** cheek


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

failoutboy said:


> I wonder why women have two hands?


Can't play with the stick and the boys at the same time if you only have one hand.


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

failoutboy said:


> I wonder why women have two hands?


Would be hard to make a sandwich with one?:blank


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Because they are. Well some of them anyway.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Spindrift said:


>


to go with that one.


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

Not all cultures consider breasts to be a sexual organ. I think it is because they are forced to be hidden so there is a certain mystery about them and that creates the excitement.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Because I don't have them.

Why is anything?


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

I HATE them...if anyone wants them you can have 'em.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Their personality.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Well I like penis and that's just some mushroomesque bloody tissue.


Plus you can't motorboat a personality.


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

AlchemyFire said:


> Well I like penis and that's just some mushroomesque bloody tissue.
> 
> Plus you can't motorboat a personality.


I like they way you think lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I guess before formula was invented, babies croaked if their mother couldn't produce enough breast milk.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

AlchemyFire said:


> Well I like penis and that's just some mushroomesque bloody tissue.


The penis is just grotesque. I know that, as a straight guy, I'm biased, but it's just such an unfortunately ugly body part. At least breasts have the aesthetic appeal of gentle curves.

Seriously, some d***s look like they could have been props from _The Thing_.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

We can aim where we pee, though. So, there's that.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

AlchemyFire said:


> Well I like penis and that's just some mushroomesque bloody tissue.
> 
> Plus you can't motorboat a personality.


Oh god it's so ugly... dangling modifiers with minds of their own. Everything about them...


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

mca90guitar said:


> I like they way you think lol


Thank you :b



Spindrift said:


> The penis is just grotesque. I know that, as a straight guy, I'm biased, but it's just such an unfortunately ugly body part. At least breasts have the aesthetic appeal of gentle curves.
> 
> Seriously, some d***s look like they could have been props from _The Thing_.





minimized said:


> Oh god it's so ugly... dangling modifiers with minds of their own. Everything about them...


My friends, you are wrong. Penis is the most beautiful thing in the world.


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

minimized said:


> Oh god it's so ugly... dangling modifiers with minds of their own. Everything about them...


But you can pee just about anywhere easy and with accuracy. No waiting for the rest room at a party, just pick a bush or tree and have at it.

Its more about function, leave it to the girls to think if its ugly or not.


----------



## jake272 (Feb 14, 2014)

Because they're soft, squishy, and bouncy


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

jake272 said:


> Because they're soft, squishy, and bouncy


Like bags of sand


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Spindrift said:


> The penis is just grotesque. I know that, as a straight guy, I'm biased, but it's just such an unfortunately ugly body part. At least breasts have the aesthetic appeal of gentle curves.
> 
> Seriously, some d***s look like they could have been props from _The Thing_.


Nah.

Penises are little mysterious magicians hiding behind their cape, who suddenly transform and elevate themselves into a state of pure strength and vascular glory. Sharp spears, capable of tearing an a** in two. Penises are adventurers fulfilling their insatiable curiosity, always accompanied by their sack of provisions. Sometimes loyal to the brain, but often obeying to their own independent instinct - like a wild rebellious stallion which refuses to be domesticated.*

Penises are majestic.

*


AlchemyFire said:


> My friends, you are wrong. Penis is the most beautiful thing in the world.


+1


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm not sure what to make of this thread.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I guess before formula was invented, babies croaked if their mother couldn't produce enough breast milk.


Fun fact:

3. Hungry men desire big breasts while satiated men prefer a smaller chest.

In a second experiment following on from the previous study, the aim was to determine whether "food security" played a role in preferences of breast size. Researchers found that hungry men preferred larger breasts compared to those whose stomachs were full. The results were compiled by comparing the breast size ratings of 66 hungry men vs. 58 satiated men - all white British men from a male university dining hall during dinner.

Only white British men were invited to participate in the experiment because of the fact that ethnicity is known to influence breast size preferences and the study wanted to eliminate any additional factors, which may affect the outcome. The study resulted in a finding that hungry men substantially preferred fuller-breasted women. Bon appétit indeed!

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f133/*9-scientific-fun-facts-about-breasts-you-may-not-know-917401/*


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Because they just are. It's in the male's DNA.


I dunno if someone already said this but wth? Dudes always go to the "it's a guy thing".

As a straight woman, I like boobs too. So...


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> I'm not sure what to make of this thread.


I'm going to go get some milk.


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

Peeing and boobs. Can we combine that?


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

They're pretty :love2 :love2 :love2


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

I like reasonably sized boobs . I feel disgusted by surgically augmented ones .

They're like little teddy bears . Warm .. ... soft .. ya know .


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> I like reasonably sized boobs . I feel disgusted by surgically augmented ones .
> 
> They're like little teddy bears . Warm .. ... soft .. ya know .


A little enhancement is ok, huge gigantic over blown ones look a little ridiculous.

Yet, I still dont mind staring at them


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

If penises are so magical, why is no one clamoring to see mine?

No, they'd rather see my slight manboobs.


----------



## takano (Mar 11, 2014)

I find boobs really attractive and I'm about as straight as they come, they do equally as much for me as seeing naked guys. Maybe it's a mental linked kind of thing but who knows, I'm sure many girls feel this way too but don't always admit it.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

This is the most disappointing OP to date, SMH..


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

This thread definitely needs more pics to illustrate why boobs are so awesome.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

They are God's gift to men and babies. You don't question gifts, you are just grateful to receive them. God may punish you for being so impolite.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Breasts smell sexy.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Penises are great until it makes it a pain in the *** to take a piss in the morning our starts nagging you to go jack off or otherwise starts trying to override your brain. Or morning wood waking you up because you rolled over and hit the wall or mattress. 

At least we can aim where we want to piss and they don't bleed once a month.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

because squishy


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Looking at beautiful breasts makes my knees buckle.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> I like reasonably sized boobs . I feel disgusted by surgically augmented ones .
> 
> They're like little teddy bears . Warm .. ... soft .. ya know .


Not a fan of augmented breasts... there has to be _some_ natural sag, if they look like they're defying gravity then the magic is kind of lost because then I know they're clearly fake. Let them hang free ladies.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Boobs are pretty awesome. 



The ones that look rock hard and plastic terrify me though.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

I remember an anecdote where Western journalists went to one of those well-known African tribes where the women go topless.

There's a transcript I think, where one journalist tells one of the women that men in the West find boobs sexually attractive. The African woman laughs and say _"Are your men children then?"_.


----------



## Angelfire (Oct 14, 2013)

Monotony said:


> At least we can aim where we want to piss and they don't bleed once a month.


Evolution messed up big time. Men should have 2 "thingies"--- 1 for pissing & the other for intercourse.

As it is, its a somewhat disgusting but convenient flaw. I don't know why people glorify BJs... Eek! The human body has a rather weird shape :lol


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

They're so nice, round and squishy, what's not to like about them?


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Clarity's polar bear said:


> More importantly, why does Lucy Pinder abuse her stuffed animals?


I wish to be that monkey.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> This is the most disappointing OP to date, SMH..


Hahahahahahahahahaha! <3


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Probably because men naturally see big, sexy breasts as a sign of fertility.

lol not me


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

sad vlad said:


> They are God's gift to men and babies. You don't question gifts, you are just grateful to receive them. God may punish you for being so impolite.


as an atheist i completely agree with this statement. :clap


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, why is anything physical attractive? Why are sixpacks sexy? Why are a**es sexy, when their main function is one of the most disgusting things humans do? Every physical trait that is considered attractive has some evolutionary indication of good genes, or is a social factor.

And yes, I am fun at parties.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Ntln said:


> Well, why is anything physical attractive? Why are sixpacks sexy? Why are a**es sexy, when their main function is one of the most disgusting things humans do? Every physical trait that is considered attractive has some evolutionary indication of good genes, or is a social factor.
> 
> And yes, I am fun at parties.


Because heaven:


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

sad vlad said:


> They are God's gift to men and babies. You don't question gifts, you are just grateful to receive them. God may punish you for being so impolite.


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

Do not know. They're just nice.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

....


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

arnie said:


> Because heaven: -


Why is she not wearing pants


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Glass Child said:


> Why is she not wearing pants


Because she's wearing a skirt.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Angelfire said:


> I've never understood the appeal. Don't know why people swoon over what are essentially just lumps of liquid, muscle & fat. I mean, I don't think they're disgusting or whatnot but I just don't get all the hype.


 Well, in a way, I see the appeal but I've never really been as into them as some men apparently are. And I never really understood the appeal of hideously fake boobs at all. At the very least, if someone is going to be turned on by fake boobs, they could try to have some standards and say "wow! Those look real!". Instead, it seems to be the more obnoxiously fake they appear, the better they like them.

Anyway, I'm way more into legs and butts than boobs but when it comes to the boobs I do like, I tend to like them kind of saggy with large nipples. I think it's just the fact that we don't have them that makes us fascinated with them. And of course, it's got a lot to do with the fact that women have them and we're obsessed with women.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

markwalters2 said:


> Breasts smell sexy.


They don't smell of anything really. Or have much of a taste lol.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

sad vlad said:


> They are God's gift to men and babies. You don't question gifts, you are just grateful to receive them. God may punish you for being so impolite.


Gaben does not punish for questioning his gifts as he is a gentle god.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> That can be asked about most things that are typically considered sexy, like why do a lot of girls find a guys V-line to be sexy?


Oh, is that what that's called? I didn't know there was a name. 
I don't get why I find it attractive either.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> That can be asked about most things that are typically considered sexy, like why do a lot of girls find a guys V-line to be sexy?


Speaking of v-lines :blank


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Tits're okay. I like butts because they resemble the cleavage of breasts. Plus they're universal since most of us have them. Whatever's soft is comforting.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

probably offline said:


> Speaking of v-lines :blank


the hell :sus

some wimminz need to step back and relax about thier looks


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

In my experience, I became interested in boobs after I went through puberty. For me I think it's just a normal result of hormones causing me to be attracted to the female body. Boobs is just one of my preference.

* I don't like fake ones


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Big juicy boobs signify female fertility, meaning that men (and women) subconsciously like them but can't quite explain it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

It's weird how guys always feel the need (almost knee-jerk like,) to say they don't like fake breasts. They generally get them because you guys don't tend to be as fond of small ones/flat chested women you know! (Please don't anyone respond telling me they're an exception, I am of course talking about 'in general')



Glass-Shards said:


> Big juicy boobs signify female fertility, meaning that men (and women) subconsciously like them but can't quite explain it.


I just read back through all the comments in this thread (it's an old one that's been bumped for some reason ¬_¬) and that's almost exactly what you said before when you posted in this thread too


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's weird how guys always feel the need (almost knee-jerk like,) to say they don't like fake breasts. They generally get them because you guys don't tend to be as fond of small ones/flat chested women you know! (Please don't anyone respond telling me they're an exception, I am of course talking about 'in general')
> 
> I just read back through all the comments in this thread (it's an old one that's been bumped for some reason ¬_¬) and that's almost exactly what you said before when you posted in this thread too


Haha, I think when I last posted in this thread, I identified as homosexual. I wasn't sure if I had previously posted here and I couldn't be bothered finding out. 

My opinion about boobs has somewhat changed though.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I think they regress into horny babies when they see boobs. All guys turn into sparkly-eyed, and handsy, babies around boobs and nips, in my experience.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Butts are still better though.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's weird how guys always feel the need (almost knee-jerk like,) to say they don't like fake breasts. They generally get them because you guys don't tend to be as fond of small ones/flat chested women you know! (Please don't anyone respond telling me they're an exception, I am of course talking about 'in general')
> 
> I just read back through all the comments in this thread (it's an old one that's been bumped for some reason ¬_¬) and that's almost exactly what you said before when you posted in this thread too


It's not that I don't 'like' fake ones. When I say I don't like fake ones, what I mean is, I'm against fake ones. They can look nice.. But I hate it that people feel the need to go under the knife. Another reason why I say I don't like them is because I like nature. I have fondness for natural looking things. Beyond this I can't explain reasoning anymore.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> It's not that I don't 'like' fake ones. When I say I don't like fake ones, what I mean is, I'm against fake ones. They can look nice.. But I hate it that people feel the need to go under the knife. Another reason why I say I don't like them is because I like nature. I have fondness for natural looking things. Beyond this I can't explain reasoning anymore.


Yes it's a shame, I'm not sure it really solves the problem though does it to just be like 'I don't like them'? And meanwhile most guys will always prefer breasts that are 'just the right' amount of curvy.

It's like with penis enlargement operations which are becoming increasingly popular with men. I don't think men should get them/want to get them and I wish they didn't need to be insecure about it, but I'd never be like 'I don't like non natural dicks' because I don't feel that's a useful way of expressing my sentiment and would just make those men more insecure.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yes it's a shame, I'm not sure it really solves the problem though does it to just be like 'I don't like them'? And meanwhile most guys will always prefer breasts that are 'just the right' amount of curvy.
> 
> It's like with penis enlargement operations which are becoming increasingly popular with men. I don't think men should get them/want to get them and I wish they didn't need to be insecure about it, but I'd never be like 'I don't like non natural dicks' because I don't feel that's a useful way of expressing my sentiment and would just make those men more insecure.


I think Women just need to accept the fact that guys vary in their preferences. I think Men need to accept the fact that Women Vary in their preferences. I think when someone tells us they like such and such and don't like such and such, we should take their word for it. Could they be lying? Yes. But if they are lying then that's not going to be good for them. Because sooner or later someone is going to learn the truth, and when that happens that could be end of a relationship, friendship or whatever else. I'm open about myself because I want people to know that I value honesty.

With that being said, I think some ladies get breast enlargements because they think it will make them feel better about their physical appearance. Guys get Penis Enlargements to make themselves feel better. Some guys think it is what they need to do to please a woman. Which is not entirely true in all cases.


----------



## Altered Course (Aug 29, 2012)

The mystery of how they look concealed under clothing, so round, jiggly, fun to grab and shake, suck on and put certain "things" in between them, haha.


----------



## soulstorm (Jan 5, 2012)

:no 

Why do women go out of their way to show cleavage on online dating sites? Aren't they looking for a guy who is genuine, caring, sensitive and strong? Maybe they're looking for a guy who genuinely cares for strong, sensitive breasts? I'm confrused.....


----------



## Noto (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm usually not so open about this, but while I don't care very much about appearance, in the little I do care about it, if it's between butts and boobs, it's unquestionably butts. Butts butts butts. Butts are amazing, in both men and women.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's weird how guys always feel the need (almost knee-jerk like,) to say they don't like fake breasts. They generally get them because you guys don't tend to be as fond of small ones/flat chested women you know! (Please don't anyone respond telling me they're an exception, I am of course talking about 'in general')


That annoys me so much. It's not just breasts, it's any plastic surgery. The reality is they like them better big (proportional to body size, not just bigger is better) and like them better after surgery, they just don't want to know about it because there's some mental hangup about naturalness. The flat chested girl who gets an implant is going to be more attractive to the majority of men, even the ones who say they like natural breasts, society just feels a need to shame her anyway for trying to change that. It's ****ed up, grow up your whole life being told to be thin, big breasted, small nose, symmetrical face, etc. and then you get looked down for doing just that! By people who themselves probably never would be attracted to you without it.

Also annoying is when guys who do have an attraction to smaller breasts talk as though guys who like bigger ones are shallow. Nope, your dislike of large breasts is just as shallow, just because you go against the norm doesn't make it any less of a body part obsession.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's weird how guys always feel the need (almost knee-jerk like,) to say they don't like fake breasts. They generally get them because you guys don't tend to be as fond of small ones/flat chested women you know! (Please don't anyone respond telling me they're an exception, I am of course talking about 'in general')P


I have a preference for large breasts but I find fake ones a sexual turn off. I prefer flat chested women to women with fake breasts. I just prefer a natural look full stop, no make up, earrings etc.

Are you nocturnal BTW.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

What's not sexy about two sacks of fat on a chest


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

soulstorm said:


> Why do women go out of their way to show cleavage on online dating sites? Aren't they looking for a guy who is genuine, caring, sensitive and strong? Maybe they're looking for a guy who genuinely cares for strong, sensitive breasts? I'm confrused.....


Or they just ya know like their bodies


----------



## oshuway (Aug 6, 2014)

when i think about it it doesn't make much sense either, and i do actually like them myself. i suppose that i am biologically inclined to like them. as of most of every other male. it is an intrinsic cathexis.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

It's actually arbitrary. They are just large mammary glands. There is nothing special about breasts. It's just that only females have them. You only get to see them or touch them if you're going to have sex. This creates a Pavlovian reaction. 

In ancient Japan it was feet. Probably because that's all you could see while women wore Kimonos? 

It's almost a cultural fetish. Different cultures different fetishes.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

When we talk appearance, The reason why I don't like some fake ones is because they stay too tight and perky. A lot of men do like big and perky. But big and perky isn't natural. Sooner or later gravity takes over. Our Dumb Society really is just that. I think the media sets the pace for what the majority likes. We are like Sheep, we like to find someone to follow, someone to compare too. It gets so ingrained into some folks that they refuse to believe you when you tell them, you like something different. Several years ago, *before getting rid of Skype*, I was attempting to carry on a friendship. The woman I was talking too took her top off. I told her I liked them, and honestly I don't think she believed me. "How can you like big sagging breasts?" "I don't know, I just do" It was after my conversation with her that I decided to get rid of Skype.

My Reasons for getting rid of Skype:

1 No matter what I did or refused to do, nothing kept online friendships around.
2 I learned that Skype can be used to spy on you. You can actually do an online search for this subject what you will find is very interesting.
3 Skype slowed down my computer.

After thinking all three of these things through. Plus my Religious beliefs... I decided that Skype just isn't for me.

I feel that I need to clarify something. I have nothing against the woman I'm describing. But I could tell she was pretty much done with me. Since we was "friends" on another Social Anxiety site getting rid of Skype was no bigger there. Another reason why I knew our friendship was over is because we both have strong opinions,views, or perspectives that are in opposition.


----------



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> They're so gross. I can't believe so many guys walk around with so much pride when they wear their push up bras. We all know it's a push up and it doesn't look hot when it's practically overflowing! So ****ing oblivious. :no


Guys wearing wonderbras?????


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Its not something words can describe.. 

You just have to feel :mum


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

^^true dat. The best and most beautiful
things in the world can be seen or even touched - they must be felt with the hand.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Because they just are*. It's in the male's DNA*.


I second this...

its like asking me why I like boys... b/c I just do lol


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

TabbyTab said:


> What's not sexy about two sacks of fat on a chest


lol


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm referring to my online experience with Women. 

In my experience there is multiple ways that Women think about their Breasts. I want to tell you about two extremes I've found. I think many Ladies are somewhere in between these extremes. One lady you tell her she's got a nice rack (There are other ways to say this, I'm just saying it this way as an example) and she will want to hide them. Another Lady you tell her she's go a nice rack, and she will email you topless pics. I don't think social anxiety has anything to do with these two extremes. The reason why I say this, is because my experience has been the same on almost all social and forum sites, including social anxiety sites. 

* Let me clarify one more time. "You have a nice rack" is just a short hand way of giving the example. I'm never that direct. Most of the time I found out after talking too them for a while. Or sometimes it happened right away because she already knew I'm attracted to breasts. 

The End Point I'm making is, there are extremes in Women.

The Kind of Woman I like is the kind that says and feels, "Ok I have Breasts. Ok you Like like them." "It's all good" "Go ahead add it to our conversations but it won't be the only thing we talk about."


----------



## flamestwind (Oct 18, 2014)

funny thing I'm a big boobs fan, but when I had intercourse, I realized how much the booty was more important. A bigger booty makes it so much more comfortable for certain positions than a smaller one.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

They aren't. I prefer flat chested.

Hands and nails however...


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

It's all in the wiring, and I like it...so I won't question it nor will I try to figure it out.





The first 30 sec explains it pretty well..


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

jsgt said:


> It's all in the wiring, and I like it...so I won't question it nor will I try to figure it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comic Relief? :lol


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Heterosexuality basically means finding gender differences attractive.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Heterosexuality basically means finding gender differences attractive.


I agree with this.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Comic Relief? :lol


Yes sir! It was getting too serious in here.


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

*



What's so sexy about breasts?

Click to expand...

 
*
I have no idea.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I can't speak for everyone. I sure can't speak for women. But as a Heterosexual man, all I can say is the sight of Breasts makes me feel horny. It's been that way ever since Puberty started. To Me: That is why many guys like them. Those who like them like I do, Can't Help it. But then there are those who are different then I. Therefor I only testify for myself.


----------



## ANinja (Dec 16, 2014)

They are enjoyable to play with.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

not breasts, but boobs


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

idk but then again im gay so boobs probably wont interest me regardless lol


----------

